# standard calibers



## thesean75 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey all, I've been planning to purchase new rifles and 2 new pistols for conceal carry/self defense (one for my wife and one for me) and I was thinking it'd be a good idea to get them all in the same caliber for the sake of ammo stockpiling ease, I already have a couple shotguns a hunting rifle and a .22 varmint gun so I was thinking of going either .40, .45, or 9mm for the new weapons, What do yall think of that? is there a caliber well suited to both tactical rifles and pistols? Another thought I had was an AK-47 for the rifle, but I wasnt sure if they are as reliable in calibers other than the original 7.62 because I like their style as well as their reliability but I dont want to get a caliber that would diminish it's reliability

My considerations for the decision are easy availability for purchase, commonality in case I need to scavenge in the future, low cost as I am on a budget, and effectiveness of the round in a variety of situations (if I would have to hunt in an emergency situation, or self defense)


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

And let the firestorm begin.


----------



## thesean75 (Oct 5, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> And let the firestorm begin.


Have I accidentally stepped on a landmine topic?


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

thesean75 said:


> Hey all, I've been planning to purchase new rifles and 2 new pistols for conceal carry/self defense (one for my wife and one for me) and I was thinking it'd be a good idea to get them all in the same caliber for the sake of ammo stockpiling ease, I already have a couple shotguns a hunting rifle and a .22 varmint gun so I was thinking of going either .40, .45, or 9mm for the new weapons, What do yall think of that? is there a caliber well suited to both tactical rifles and pistols? Another thought I had was an AK-47 for the rifle, but I wasnt sure if they are as reliable in calibers other than the original 7.62 because I like their style as well as their reliability but I dont want to get a caliber that would diminish it's reliability
> 
> My considerations for the decision are easy availability for purchase, commonality in case I need to scavenge in the future, low cost as I am on a budget, and effectiveness of the round in a variety of situations (if I would have to hunt in an emergency situation, or self defense)


I have an AK that shoots 5.56 and it work just as well as the AKs that I have that shoot 7.62x39. The reason I got the 5.56 was to have an AK that was compatible to my ARs and HKs that shoots 5.56. Just in case..


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

> I have an AK that shoots 5.56 and it work just as well as the AKs...


I was going to suggest that, due to 5.56 ammo being more available and less susceptible to import bans. What is the caliber of your current hunting rifle? You need a small caliber for large varmints such as 5.56, 243; and a large caliber for hunting, depending on where you're located, AK round, 30-30 even 308 will do for most needs. If you're in an area with really large prey or long distance shots may be needed you will need to up the caliber a bit.

Hand guns; get quality that is comfortable for you both. Any proven caliber will do really, it just depends on what you like. Whatever caliber you settle on, try to get the heaviest bullets you can for defense and the rest is practice ammo.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

thesean75 said:


> Have I accidentally stepped on a landmine topic?


Naw. Everyone will have an opinion. And each opinion is of course the "right" way to go.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I am far from a firearm expert, but that said, I agree on the principal of commonality of ammunition. Probably due to military service, I like the AR platform in .223/5.56. Remember .223 cal. can't handle 5.56 mm even tho a lot of people use them interchangeably. I also believe that .223/5.56 might be scroungable after a SHTF event. I started my "collection" of firearms years ago before I got into prepping and wen't with the AR back then. Also had .45 ACP, an M1 carbine (fun little rifle and easy to reload). A few years ago my wife surprised the snot out me by saying she wanted to try shooting. She could barely handle my .45 and a friend let her try his 9mm and that was what she went with. So now I have to have 2 calibers for pistols. I prefer the .45 but have thought about selling it and the ammo and go to 9mm just to eliminate one caliber. Same for shot gun. A friend let her try his 12 ga. and she thought it way too powerful for her to control so she tried the guy's wife's 20 ga in a youth version and she loved it, little scared at first tho. So rather than get a 12 for me and a 20 ga. for her, I went strictly 20. as a bonus, I've never had a problem find 20 ga. ammo. Altho I can't find anything better than number 2 shot. But since I am planing to get into reloading shot shell too, I figure I can reload as I want. .22LR is for lite hunting and that about covers my thoughts. Just sayin'.


----------



## thesean75 (Oct 5, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> I was going to suggest that, due to 5.56 ammo being more available and less susceptible to import bans. What is the caliber of your current hunting rifle? You need a small caliber for large varmints such as 5.56, 243; and a large caliber for hunting, depending on where you're located, AK round, 30-30 even 308 will do for most needs. If you're in an area with really large prey or long distance shots may be needed you will need to up the caliber a bit.
> 
> Hand guns; get quality that is comfortable for you both. Any proven caliber will do really, it just depends on what you like. Whatever caliber you settle on, try to get the heaviest bullets you can for defense and the rest is practice ammo.


yea but what is the market for 556 pistols, I want the new rifle and handguns to be the same caliber, which was the reason for this post, to try and find a caliber that is good for both, to that effect I am leaning more towards .40


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I have seen .223/5.56 pistols, I don't lean that way at all. Another possibility would be an M1 carbine in .30 caliber and a hand gun in the same. Here is a site for M1 Carbine in 9mm. 
Legacy Sports - M-1 9mm Carbine
Here is Stag Arms with a 9mm AR platform
[Press Release] Stag Arms Introduces New 9mm Series of AR-15 Rifles


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

thesean75 said:


> yea but what is the market for 556 pistols, I want the new rifle and handguns to be the same caliber, which was the reason for this post, to try and find a caliber that is good for both, to that effect I am leaning more towards .40


556 AR pistols are fun and concealable under a Carhart


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

It is my belief that calibers should be limited to as few as possible with cross-matching of pistol-carbine calibers preferred.

In addition, when choosing calibers, it is wise to remain with the most popular as they will more readily available.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

HEY! I HAVE THE RIGHT ANSWER! Ok, borrow and fire as many candidate calibers as possible in rifle and pistol format. Somewhere in there you'll find a spot that feels good and does an acceptable amount of damage. Then stick with your decision no matter what anyone says. To save yourself grief, don't post it on any forum.


----------



## thesean75 (Oct 5, 2014)

I feel like Ill catch flack for this but if it werent for the shortage I would go with all .22lr, yes it may be small, but it will take a man down in a pinch, in fact they have the fun litle habit of bouncing inside the body after initial entry, they may not be as big and scary but if it werent for the ammo shortage that is they way i think i might have gone


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

9mm probably has the least arch over a hundred yards out of 9, 40 and 45. If your thinking revolver 357 is not a bad hand gun rifle combo. Just remember pistol calibers in rifle typically do not have the rand of an intermediate or full size rifle cartridge. For me, I would pick one caliber the pistol cartridge and pick one rifle caliber for the rifles. Rifle caliber would be dependent on anticipated range. If 9mm is for all perhaps a Colt AR in 9mm. The m-1 carbine in 9mm isn't bad either. I look at 40 as an overpowered 9 which means the hand gun will take more of a beating perhaps necessitating a repair sooner than a 9 or 45. 45 has a heck of an arch even at 50 yards so you must aim very high. Not having your sights on something will make you less accurate despite what Hollywood movies show.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

In my early days of starting to prep - I thought the idea of having one caliber was a great idea...However now I am opposed to it - Why... function...if you are carrying a 22 rifle pistol combo you have some limitations, same with carrying a 44 magnum, or a 357...

mismatched would be best - why... it is hard to get long range, hard hitting, accurate, etc in one caliber...

Now let me throw another idea in the mix... a single shot or over under shotgun with adapters.... Home


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

thesean75 said:


> Have I accidentally stepped on a landmine topic?


Nope. You did a free fall from 6 stories up, carrying C4 with you just to make sure you got it right.


----------



## thesean75 (Oct 5, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> Nope. You did a free fall from 6 stories up, carrying C4 with you just to make sure you got it right.


C4 is nice and stable, might even cushion my fall!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Okay, here goes. I am a fan of "Russian" weapons. An AK-74 would be a great gun, if you can get your hands on one that isn't a piece of shit out of the box. The old Eastern Block commie 74's can have issues. Ammo availability (due to import bans) sucks. Prices now suck.

Alternative rifle, and a damn fine one? AR-15. Hands down. Probably more of these than anything else in the "Semi-Auto Sporting Rifle" arena. Excellent for parts scavenging, ammo is plentiful and not ridiculously expensive, versatile like crazy. Switch out your upper, shoot a plethora of other calibers. But, you're carrying around "other uppers". Not practical.

When you're talking "handgun calibers", you want a pistol and a carbine that share the same ammo. Makes sense. 9, 40 and 45 are the MOST popular calibers. I would venture to say that 9 would probably be first, with 40 a close second, 45 being third because it takes a special person to have full appreciation for it. I'm a 45 fan. But 9 is light and you can carry lots of it. And 9 has made leaps and bounds in capability.

I wouldn't give any thought to wheel gun calibers like 38, 357, 44 mag., stuff like that. Wheel guns have a following of particular types of people. They are a different animal to shoot, maintain etc., and have lot's of different applications, loads etc. In the compatible rifle/carbine arena, you'll most likely be stuck with a lever gun for those calibers, and you can see some severe limitations in what ammo you use in a lever gun in order for it to cycle reliably.

MOST people carry auto's. AGAIN, we're talking about what is MOST available, what you're MOST likely to run across, with the BEST ammo availability, for practical purposes, not preferences.

With that said, the best pistol/rifle combo I can think of, though I'm not personally huge fans of either (owned both), are a Glock and a Kel-Tec Sub 2000 carbine in 9mm. They use the same magazines. Which is a bonus. Any combo you can find where both use the same magazine is a huge bonus. The Sub 2000 is accurate enough, I liked that it folded up, but it bounced, a lot, when you shot it, because it's so light. Follow up shots were tough. And it was really spendy. I didn't walk out feeling like I got a lot of gun for the money I had just spent.

Another option, which I will have to go into hiding over for saying it, but I do so with confidence, are the Hi-Points (9, 40 or 45). Especially when it comes to price point. If you have a limited budget, like most of us do, but really want something that works, and does it well, you can damn near, if not completely accomplish it, buy two Hi-Point Carbines and 2 Pistols, for the price of one Glock and a Sub 2000. Or a set and a whole bunch of ammo and extra mags. And they have THE BEST WARRANTY in the industry. Period. They're reliable, well built (like an Abrams Main Battle Tank), a little on the heavy side, stupid accurate and somewhat ugly. Okay, they're pretty ugly. But the carbine has an ugly that makes it not ugly. Especially if you're a fan of the Planet of the Apes. Or at least appreciate it. And take this for what it's worth, but I'm former law enforcement, and I would trust my life to a Hi-Point.

You're only going to get so much performance out of a handgun cartridge. Even with a carbine. Every person needs a good, high power bolt gun, a medium caliber magazine fed semi-auto such as an AR-15 or similar rifle, a shotgun and/or .22 rifle, and a "larger capacity" semi-auto handgun running AT LEAST 9mm.

If you're not worried about interchangeable magazines, your possibilities are endless in the pistol/carbine arena. I myself, after having seen the post here, am seriously considering the Canik 55 in 9mm. I just haven't decided which one. It will accompany an AR-15 in 5.56/.223...I'm also considering purchasing another Hi-Point Carbine in 9mm this time, and if I do, I will be picking up the pistol as well. Some confusion on the Hi-Point, which I can't remember which way it goes, is supposedly one of their magazines will work in both, but one won't work in the other. I think the Carbine mags work in both, but the pistol mag won't work in the carbine. Unless they remedied it. But it's a simple fix, just buy the magazine that will work in both.

Are there lots of Caniks around? Nope. Not like Glock's, XD's and M&P's, but apparently, from everything I've read and watched, you'll only ever need to buy one.

If I am preparing to fight, I want to do so with a full blown rifle caliber, with a real rifle. Hence, I would be more inclined to carry a rifle as opposed to a pistol caliber carbine. My handgun would be for the last stand, get the hell out of Dodge type thing. But a pistol caliber carbine has it's place for sure, and if it's what I had to carry, if it's what was practical and reduced load out weight and promoted compatible "one size fits all" and works for YOU, go for it. I would.


----------



## thesean75 (Oct 5, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> Okay, here goes. I am a fan of "Russian" weapons. An AK-74 would be a great gun, if you can get your hands on one that isn't a piece of shit out of the box. The old Eastern Block commie 74's can have issues. Ammo availability (due to import bans) sucks. Prices now suck.
> 
> Alternative rifle, and a damn fine one? AR-15. Hands down. Probably more of these than anything else in the "Semi-Auto Sporting Rifle" arena. Excellent for parts scavenging, ammo is plentiful and not ridiculously expensive, versatile like crazy. Switch out your upper, shoot a plethora of other calibers. But, you're carrying around "other uppers". Not practical.
> 
> ...


I have actually been looking closely at the .40 hi points, and yes I do believe the carbine mags work in both rifles and pistols unless i misunderstood the product description, thanks for your great rundown, I see your point with also having an actual rifle caliber, and that would be in the future but to start off with, I think it'd be best to go with the pistol cal combo


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

thesean75 said:


> I have actually been looking closely at the .40 hi points, and yes I do believe the carbine mags work in both rifles and pistols unless i misunderstood the product description, thanks for your great rundown, I see your point with also having an actual rifle caliber, and that would be in the future but to start off with, I think it'd be best to go with the pistol cal combo


I would carefully consider the 9mm, especially if you're budget conscious.

.40 gets real expensive real quick. So does .45 unless you're reloading.

9mm is the new .22 with a lot more punch nowadays.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Here's the answer your looking for. IMO of course.

22lr rifle and a pistol. Cheap for practice and hunting.
10mm pistols. Yes for conceal carry and killing anything you have to with one shot. Glock 20 and 29 are my choice.
308 rifle. Bolt or AR-10 which ever "you" prefer. Can be loaded down to subsonic for silencer or up to be accurate at 1000 yards. Ruger Gunsite 762.
12ga of course. 870 or a 500 pump. 

Yes, I've been down the same road and this combo IMO is the best compromise. Sure one other gun/caliber may do one thing better in a certain situation. But when SHTF this will be what I will rely on.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Mixing sexes for pistol 9 is the way i went and cheaper/ easier than 40 when ammo was hard to find. I personally didnt do a 9 riffle type. I stick with 30-06 and AR. Plus 12 ga. 4 calibers and i can do some damage. I have a very specific plan on how those calibers are used and when depending on the situation. I do have 22's but only for small game hunting.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If the US military use it you can call it standard. add 12ga and .22 your good to go


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I agree with Chipper.. .22, 12 gauge, 308 (which is a 7.62) and a good caliber handgun with stopping power... ( I would love a 10mm!! actually want one in a lever action Marlin but they dont make one...) I have 9mm and 45acp's but I reload so they are cheap to shoot.

Pick calibers that are standard calibers because if the SHTF you will want to be able to pick up ammo that will work in your weapons.
I have some weird calibers that will be no use after I run out of ammo (6.5x57, 7.65x53, 45-70, 35 Remington, 7mm Mag) but I love them so I keep them around... Need to get a 308!


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Agree with Chipper and Doc on this one as well. Having an AR or AK is not needed for most and is more of a want. Do I have an AR... yes. May I pick up an AK down the road..probably. Will I be fine with most defenses with just a 308 or even my nagant.. .probably. But do I enjoy my AR... YES. 

Pistol caliber... you will never find a single answer on this unless you ask one person. And that person may still give you two different answers. Find what you both like to shoot and what ammo you can purchase and store up. I like 45; but the wife likes 9mm. So you know what ends up happening... we have two stacks of different ammo instead of one larger stack of one calliber. 

I'm also in the hunt for a 308 for hunting..... will be my next purchase for a firearm.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

For people new to prepping who feel the need to own a firearm, I can understand the desire for commonality of ammo. It makes tons of sense to me. But that said, every job has a tool to make that job easier. Just like you could try and use a tack hammer to drive a railroad spike, it would be a lot easier with a sledge hammer; just as using a toilet brush on your teeth would be difficult at best. 

Depending on your location, I'd rather not have zombies (note lower case z), those unprepared who will kill you for your preps, get too close to my location. I'd like something that can reach out and touch the zombies and get their attention that they aren't welcome. While it is true that a .22LR can dispatch a zombie, how many hits will it take. I know how many from a .308 at long range. Again, the right tool for the job. When things settle down, a .22LR would be great for small game, a shotgun for fowl, and a .308 for larger game.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Standard calibers? as in common calibers? Yes! there are standard or common calibers. Which one? well that's kind of up to you? A common caliber that works for me may not work for you and visa versa.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Here's how we roll. We have a FEW calibers, we buy all of our prepping guns in just those calibers and nothing else so we can stack ammo DEEP.

Hunting small game: 

22LR, 22 Magnum

Varmints (both four and two legged), rifle:

.223/5.56 (my wife's caliber)
7.62x39 (my caliber, both for regular and night hunting/protection)

Big Game:

7.62x54R (Mosin, VEPR) 

Semi-Auto Handgun/pistol-caliber semi-auto carbines: 9mm

Wheel Guns & larger lever guns: .357 Magnum/.38 Special

Shotguns: 12 gauge

That's it. All survival/prepping guns are in one of those calibers at our place.

Now I have a bunch of other guns that I own/collect/play with... but except for the Nagant revolvers (who's ammo I buy by the 1,000 round tin) I don't stock any of the ammo deep... and the Mosin revolver is not a survivalist's best choice for a hand weapon (since it's accuracy is best measured in meters, not MOA).


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

If you want something in the .30/7.62 range, then feel free to look into an AK, SKS or M1A. Generally speaking, 7.62x39 and 7.62x51mm(.308) are both common calibers and well suited to hunting most anything in North America. Though if you want something that's multi-purpose as a rifle in being able to reach out to 1000yds and blowing a whole in somebody 10 feet away, then I'd look into an M1A. You can usually pick them up used for about $900-$1200, or get them new from $1200-$1400. If that's out of your price range though, then look into maybe a WASR-10 AK-47 or Norinco SKS, both are in the $600 and below range.

Handgun though? I'd look into something in 9mm. It's honestly the most common caliber you'll find for handguns, and used by both LEs as well as the Military, so in a WROL there'd theoretically be a lot of it lying around.

Of course, don't forget about a good old 12 gauge shotgun (Remington 870s are a great choice, as well as Maverick 88s). It's multi-purpose for hunting, slugs or buckshot for large game, and bird shot for squirrels, *****, birds (obviously) and similar small game, so long as you don't mind having to pick pellets out of your food.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't think it's wise, especially these past few years, to focus exclusively on one or two calibers. I believe it's important to diversify as much as possible, I had well over a dozen caliber firearms before I bought my first double. True, I'm unable to stock 20k rounds for each, but at least I'm _always_ able to find something I can shoot. No 22 LR for the past couple of _years_ now? No biggie, I'll use 5.56, 9mm, .380, .32, 17 HMR. Shops all sold out of 308? So use 30-06, 7.62x54R, 12 gauge slugs, 8mm Mauser, 303 British, 270 Win. Can't find 5.56 within 100 miles? Dust off the AK and continue shooting. During the peak of the ammo shortage, I quickly became lonely at the 50+ booth range. I shot whatever Walmart (or other stores) got in. Empty shelves except for 20 gauge and 30-06? then so be it.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I personally have no interest in a 5.56 AK. All the accuracy of the AK design with all the power of the 5.56 seems like taking the weakest points of both the AR and AK and combining them in one rifle, I think Ruger tried this in the Mini14 already (I know it's not an AK but accuracy is similar in the two I owned, the magazine design is clearly inferior to the Kalashnikov)


----------



## Sarkus (Sep 11, 2014)

I've done a lot of looking at the pistol caliber carbines so I'll throw in what I've learned. 

I agree with the earlier poster that KelTec's Sub2000 seems like the best deal. Relatively cheap compared to other pistol caliber carbines, reasonably reliable, and the big advantage is that they make magazine compatible versions for several common pistols. Just make sure you know which version you are getting: they currently make 9mm models in Glock 17, Glock 19, S&W M&P, Beretta 92, and Sig 226 versions. Hi Point isn't bad, but they are only compatible with Hi Point handguns and Hi Point has the whole "only 10 round mags" thing. I'm not even sure you can get an aftermarket higher capacity mag for that brand. Just Right is a pretty decent alternative for Glock compatibility (and I think some others), but you will pay a bit more.

Just keep in mind the limitations of a pistol caliber carbine. I think they make sense if you expect to be trying to survive in urban or suburban areas where you are unlikely to find yourself trying to shoot someone at a long range. Beyond 100 yards you probably aren't going to find them all that effective, IMHO.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I like 9mm. We each have one. I have a .45 because that's what the man issues me. 9mm is cheap, powerful and plentiful.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I like my 357 wheel/lever combo. I am considering buying a 9mm carbine to go with my wife's xd.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There is a truth that must be told:

You cannot buy a gun - long or short - for a woman. Not even your wife. She needs to find out what is comfortable for her to use and the only way to do that is to go to a range and rent or borrow guns so she can fire them. Her comfort level might be for a medium sized 380 auto or a full size 44 magnum but she needs to find it if you expect her to shoot it.

Trust me - a woman will not "get used to the gun" you buy - she will simply not join in.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Short answer here: 5.56, 12GA, 9mm are common, readily available and have proven LE and military histories.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

PaulS said:


> There is a truth that must be told:
> 
> You cannot buy a gun - long or short - for a woman. Not even your wife. She needs to find out what is comfortable for her to use and the only way to do that is to go to a range and rent or borrow guns so she can fire them. Her comfort level might be for a medium sized 380 auto or a full size 44 magnum but she needs to find it if you expect her to shoot it.
> 
> Trust me - a woman will not "get used to the gun" you buy - she will simply not join in.


Went with the wife to get her first handgun. I told her I don't know what you should get talk to the guy behind the counter. This is a good place with guys that know their stuff not the ass pro here get this pink gun guys. She started with a compact that she still likes but after a few classes and a lady with a custom grip reduction Glock she has 2 Glock 19s with grip reductions and shoots them very well. I also love to watch all the guys stare when she pulls out her Ed Brown at the range and out shoot them. They all say "is that a 1911 she is shooting like that?" and I say "YEP!! and she is riding home with me:wink:". The duel use single caliber makes the selection smaller but it can be happily had. For us it is 9mm handgun and 5.56/223 rifle. The rest of the cabinet will go in the truck too just because well just because.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I tried getting the wife to shoot a 380 and it hurt her wrists (way to snappy) she took my 1911 and DAMN she can shoot with it!!! We moved on to the XD45 and XD9 and she can shoot those as well so she chose the 9mm XD. Fits her hand and she is deadly with it...


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Instead of worrying about "ammo stockpiling ease", how about buy the rifles/pistols* you want to shoot and enjoy*.

Get some reloading and casting equipment and forget about 'buying ammo forever".

For example, standardize in other ways.
1) Pistols that use small pistol size primers (so no 45ACP or 10mm). I reload for 9mm, 32HR mag, 38, 357mag, 357max, 40SW all good to go with* the same primers*.
2) Get molds for your pistols, so you can shoot wheel weight lead in them all. (all good to go with the same lead mixture)
3) Rifles are all large rifle primer (mag and std) with the exception of the AR/223.
4) Have enough brass for each rifle to wear out the barrel. Stock plenty of projectiles for the higher performance rifles.

The only ammo you should have to buy is for the 22's. You can cast buckshot for the shotguns and reload for those as well.

The idea of choosing rifles/pistols of the same caliber, just so they can share ammo doesn't make any sense to me. Build whatever ammo you need and try to standardize on the reloading components (primers, powders and bullet molds).

There is no perfect caliber for all needs, why limit yourself today when you never know what your need will be in the future.

AJ


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Suntzu said:


> I don't think it's wise, especially these past few years, to focus exclusively on one or two calibers. I believe it's important to diversify as much as possible, I had well over a dozen caliber firearms before I bought my first double. True, I'm unable to stock 20k rounds for each, but at least I'm _always_ able to find something I can shoot. No 22 LR for the past couple of _years_ now? No biggie, I'll use 5.56, 9mm, .380, .32, 17 HMR. Shops all sold out of 308? So use 30-06, 7.62x54R, 12 gauge slugs, 8mm Mauser, 303 British, 270 Win. Can't find 5.56 within 100 miles? Dust off the AK and continue shooting. During the peak of the ammo shortage, I quickly became lonely at the 50+ booth range. I shot whatever Walmart (or other stores) got in. Empty shelves except for 20 gauge and 30-06? then so be it.


I guess it's just a different way of looking at things.

As far as I am concerned, if the SHTF the LAST thing I want to be doing is "looking" for ammo. I have no intention or desire to fight the crowds trying to arm up or top off my ammo supplies if the SHTF, I am going to be home, taking care of my place... Y'all can go fight over ammo at the store counter.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

PaulS said:


> There is a truth that must be told:
> 
> You cannot buy a gun - long or short - for a woman. Not even your wife. She needs to find out what is comfortable for her to use and the only way to do that is to go to a range and rent or borrow guns so she can fire them. Her comfort level might be for a medium sized 380 auto or a full size 44 magnum but she needs to find it if you expect her to shoot it.
> 
> Trust me - a woman will not "get used to the gun" you buy - she will simply not join in.


Might want to back off on the generalizations a bit.

Perhaps one cannot buy a gun for YOUR wife, I have bought many for mine.

She's 5'4, and I know her preferred length of pull and I know how big her hand is. I could go to the store today and pick out any number of guns she would like shooting just fine.

I also know what she doesn't like (she doesn't like short "Russian" length of pulls like SKS's, stock AK's, Mosins, etc.) She likes midsize handguns, her gun of choice in semi-auto is the Glock 19. Her favorite wheelgun is a S&W Model 10 heavy barrel.

I can look at a gun in a rack and tell if she will like it or not, but then again we've been shooting together for 25 years, and she has put literally hundreds of thousands of rounds downrange.

Not all women are gun wimps.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree that not all women are wimps, just like not all men are He Men who can fire M2 from the hip. You're lucky that you know your wife's likes and preferences. But that doesn't change the law. Buying a gun for someone, even your wife can and will probably be a straw purchase. Next time you're at the gun shop, ask the clerk if you can "buy" the gun for your wife. Or better yet, check with BATF. On the form you swear or affirm to, it asks if you are buying it for yourself. If you answer yes, and give the gun to someone else, even your wife then you have lied on the form you are in deep $hit. When I wanted to buy my wife her first for Christmas, we went down to the shop ans she found the one she wanted and paid for it out of our checking account. 

Sorry but I must side with PaulS on this one. He may be generalizing a tiny, tinee, winee bit. I also believe that he is talking about a first or second or third or fourth timer without the great experience you've developed in your relationship. I wish I could same the same for my knowledge about my wife, but I learned a long time to ask first to keep my sanity. You are a lucky man to have a wife that has shared so much with you.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I have as few calibers as possible because of cost. I also reload so it's much easier if I can reduce the amount of components. That being said there is no magic do all caliber. I have my bolt action rifles in .308, .270, and 30.06. My pistols in .45 and shotguns with a generous amount of buck, slug, and shot. I also have a semi in .223.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I had to stop reading so sorry if I cover something already covered.

I am a fan of going with the .38, .357mag combo's. You can have a .38 for your wife or younger person. Then a .357 Mag for yourself and older boys and also have a rifle chambered in .357 Mag

This will give you the ability to just stock up on .38 and .357 mag ammo - both of which can be fired from your .357 weapons. You can add one larger caliber rifle to either be your bigger game rifle or longer range weapon...I recommend a .308.

The same can be said of 9mm their are handguns and rifles chambered in 9mm, but I feel that the lack of a "Magnum" load would always leave you lacking at range over 100 yards.

my 2 cents.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

While browsing the ammo cabinet at wally world, I came across some weird (to me) things. Top of that list was 32 ga. shotgun ammo. Never seen or heard of such guns, but they must be some kind of game bird gun.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I am a big .45 fan, so what I am about to say may come as a surprise. 

Given what you are looking for, I think I would go with a 9mm. It is a round that can be easily handled by both man and women regardless of build, is a very common round, and there are many companies that make a good quality carbine in 9mm. In addition a standard 9mm usually holds more rounds then either the .40 or .45 acp. I am aware that there are companies that make both pistols and carbines that will use the same magazine, which is also a plus. I know that Beretta is one of them, but I have no personal experience with any or them, so can't really give any credible advice on them.

I can understand your philosophy on one caliber for both your hand and long guns in what I assume would be mostly for defense. I am not going to criticize it. Six one way and 1/2 dozen the other, as the old saying goes. I personally would go with a good center fire semi-auto pistol, probably my 1911, and my AR, which would work for both close and longer ranges. That's me, and that is what I think would work best in my situation and where I live. 

The best thing IMO is that you are identifying a possible problem and are taking steps to meet the situation.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Been eyeing this sexy little carbine in 9mm but I'm a little Leary of Taurus.


----------

